# Asphalt-Textur in Photoshop



## der_Rabe (17. August 2004)

Dies ist mein erstes selbtverfasstes Tutorial. (in Englisch!)Habe für eine eigene 3D-Szene eine Straßentextur benötigt.

Die Arbeitsschritte habe ich dann mal in ein Tutorial gepackt.

Wirklich sehr einfach.

zum Tutorial 

Wenn was trotzdem nicht zu verstehen ist, wäre ich für Hinweise dankbar.


----------



## Razorhawk (17. August 2004)

Warum postest du das nicht gleich für die Tutorials-Sektion hier?
Übrigens ist es ungünstig für eine Textur schon ein Bumpmapping Effekt einzufügen! Mach es doch so, dass diese Textur gleich mit Bumpmap erstellt wird.


----------



## King Euro (17. August 2004)

Du hast einen Tippfehler in deinem Seitenbanner! 
Sehr viel hast du ja noch nicht auf deiner Seite!


----------



## der_Rabe (17. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Razorhawk _
> *Warum postest du das nicht gleich für die Tutorials-Sektion hier?
> Übrigens ist es ungünstig für eine Textur schon ein Bumpmapping Effekt einzufügen! Mach es doch so, dass diese Textur gleich mit Bumpmap erstellt wird. *



Ehrlich gesagt, weiss ich nicht genau, was Du mir eigentlich sagen willst.


----------



## der_Rabe (17. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von King Euro _
> *
> Sehr viel hast du ja noch nicht auf deiner Seite! *



Hatte ich das behauptet? Danke für Deinen qualifizierten Kommentar.


----------



## der_Rabe (17. August 2004)

Da man hier so nett empfangen wird, werd ich wohl in Zukunft wieder woanders schreiben. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Razorhawk (17. August 2004)

Nicht gleich so angegriffen fühlen.
Ich weiß ja nicht was an meinen 2 Vorschlägen auszusetzen wäre.
Ich meinte nur, dass du dein Tutorial gleich in die tutorialsektion schreiben kannst die es hier auf der Seite gibt, damit jeder shcneller zugriff darauf hat.

Und wenn du mit 3D arbeitest wie man es auf deiner Seite sieht, dann wirst du doch wissen ,was eine bumpmap ist. (dein Asphalt hat in der Textur schon eine Beleuchtete Struktur.


----------



## King Euro (18. August 2004)

Hey Moment.

Das war überhaupt nicht so gemeint, wie es sich anhört!
Ich stöbere nur gerne auf solcher Art von Seiten rum und war dann natürlich traurig, das ich bei dir nicht so viel gefunden habe, aber deine Links waren echt gut!
Du kommst oben über den "Tutorials"-Button zu den Tutorials.


----------



## OHOLIBAH (18. August 2004)

Klasse Tutorial Rabe!
Ist wirklich sehr einfach. Habs direkt mal ausprobiert und auch in einem Bild verwendet und sieht super aus!


----------

